# Clyde is starting obedience class!



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I have read every book and watched every video. I thought I had enough knowledge to train him but I am giving in, I need help. At 11 months Clyde is going to start some training! I am actually very excited. He is not the worst dog in the world but there is definetly room for impprovement.

I took him to the vet yesterday and explained that he NEVER lays down despite 2 H off leash each day. The vet told me that he is a working dog and I am not giving him enough jobs. I do not expect enough from him behavior wise.... I sort of resolved to the fact that he is a V and he is crazy. She said I need to raise the bar a lot higher.

Kinda sad because I thought I was doing good. I already devote SO MUCH time. Now I have to do even more! The vet made suggestions like agility coarses and hide in seek etc... My poor family! They are already deprived. They all complain that "I care more about that dog than them" Does anyone else have family members with Vizsla jealousy? What have I done?????

I still love him though. Just can't wait until he is a trained and a little less time consuming.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You are doing fine with him, and there is nothing whatsoever to be sad about. 
Turning over a dog to a trainer is not an admission of failure in any sense of the word. It is actually a tremendous opportunity for both you and Clyde. 
Books, videos and articles are all very one dimensional and it is very hard to detail in writing exactly what a given exercise/training technique should look like. Seeing it first hand, three dimensionally, the "light bulb" goes on and the "ah-ha" moment follows. What seemed complex and arcane previously, is actually made simple. 

Understand what the vet stated and look at it objectively as a goal for yourself and Clyde, but don't let it drag you down and internalize it too much.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I couldn't have said it any better. Hats off to Gunnr.

Dennis and I were at our wit's end the first couple of weeks with Mischa. It wasn't until halfway through puppy school that Mischa and I had a better understanding of each other, and after she graduated, she's been a *much* better dog, and in turn, my relationship with Dennis and I no longer want to kill each other (and the dog).  We're also really looking forward to her next classes. We have to wait 3 more weeks until she is old enough to go.

The "light bulb" and "ah-ha" moments are incredible, and you're filled with new inspiration and wonder as to the possibilities you didn't know existed. 

I'm excited for you doglover. You'll see. And once Clyde finishes some sessions I'm sure the vizsla jealousy will be a thing of the past.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the pep talk. I am very much looking forward to class. I feel a new optimism just having signed up! I am sure a few weeks in I will feel even better. 
I have done well managing Clyde throughout the winter while the kids have been in school but summer is soon approaching. It sure would be nice to know that I can count on certain things with him. Like "come"if one of the kids opens the door to let their friends in and he goes outside.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi doglover,

Gunnr is right, a trainer isn't giving in! Going to training classes was the best thing merc and i ever did. He loves it and I like seeing the (gradual) improvement in him. Be prepared to go backwards some weeks though  Also, although I hate to admit it, seeing that there were other dogs in the world that misbehaved made me feel better. The funny thing was we would all say "gee your dog is wonderful, i wish mine was like yours"....

Also I wanted to say that when the vet says you need to do more with Clyde's brain it might not mean more time away from the family. I found that a 15 minute "training session" every evening made a world of difference to Merc. He was getting 2 x 45 minute walks a day but the 15 minutes dedicated to practicing tricks and "sit" and "stay" and all that made a huge difference in his ability to settle down. So your family might find that actually you have more time for them and not less!

Let us know how the classes go.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Doglover, 
We found ourselves a trainer for us and Kian. Let me tell you, it's been great. He's a much better dog now....much more attentive and easier to be around.
Baby steps, you guys will get there.... just wait and see.

Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------

